
Data vs. Analytics - StarWars Data Lessons from the Dark Side - Hackthepack
http://blog.panoply.io/awaken-the-power-of-the-data-force-with-analytics-infrastructure
======
yanivleven
Data Lessons from the Dark side LOL... Most Data lessons are learned by
shedding blood!

------
Dataz
LESSON #5 -- “I saw…a city in the clouds.”

